

Daniel Domscheit-Berg allegedly destroys 3000 stolen Wikileaks submissions - pemulis
http://chirpstory.com/li/2290

======
pemulis
Edit: Deleted original story to replace with a better link. The Chaos Computer
Club expelled Domscheit-Berg this week, partially for refusing to return the
alleged submissions. A reporter from Der Spiegel tweeted that Domscheit-Berg
confirmed that he had the only copy of the archive of WikiLeaks submissions
from early 2010, and had destroyed the encryption keys.

